# Hwbot Team Cup 2016: Alle Informationen im PCGHX-Forum



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hwbot Team Cup 2016: Alle Informationen im PCGHX-Forum*

					Bis zum 30. September findet der Hwbot Team Cup 2016 statt, bei dem Übertakter-Teams aus der ganzen Welt in unterschiedlichen Kategorien gegeneinander antreten. Natürlich scheut sich auch das PCGH-Team nicht vor der Aufgabe, weshalb das Community-Mitglied minicoopers bereits einen Info-Thread eröffnet hat. Dort sind die wichtigsten Informationen zusammengefasst und die Übertakter können sich untereinander absprechen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hwbot Team Cup 2016: Alle Informationen im PCGHX-Forum*


----------

